# Thank you all so much! :)



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

I wanted to bring a ray of sunshine to this forum today and thank the many posters who have helped me so much in the last 2 years. 

I started out on the infidelity board, and wound up here after I signed a really bad PSA. It was through TAM that I learned so many things about myself, my marriage, and my rights in the legal process. If you were one of the loving souls that sent me encouragement, please accept a big (virtual) hug from me. I couldn't have done it without you.

I just finished up mediation with my stbx last Friday. I now have more visitation and a much better PSA, and am about 30 days out from finalizing my divorce. You folks gave me the courage and strength to do what I needed to for my kids and myself, but that I did not know to do or believe I could before. 

For those of you still in the beginning or middle of your long road, take heart. Even bad legal bungles can be improved. Situations you think are hopeless, probably aren't. Hang on, and hang out here. The things you will learn can make a huge difference. 

One question: 
Is there a place on the site for quick reference to things like the 180, and the other standard "go-to" articles that are constantly getting recommended? I think that would be a great addition to the site, if there isn't one already. I always had to do a search to find them. Might help the newbies a bit more, too. 

Love and peace to you all. Godspeed in your journeys.

The Bag Lady


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Bag Lady, I wanted to post a big thank you also but you beat me to it! I have just learned about this website but what a huge help it has been. I come on here whenever I feel I am going to lose it and send a nasty e-mail to my soon-to-be ex. Despite the fact that there are so many sad stories, I find peace. I guess it's the feeling of not being alone. So THANKS!!!! to everyone who posts questions or answers. You are helping so many people!!


----------

